# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  هوش مصنوعی یا مهندسی نرم افزار؟!!

## Mohandes2009

سلام دوستان

دوست دارم درباره هوش مصنوعی و مهندسی نرم افزار هر کی نظرشا بگه و اینکه :

1.فعلا در حال حاضر کدوم یک بازار کار خوب تری در کشور ما داره؟

2. کدام یک در خارج از کشور بازار خوبی داره؟

3. کدام یک در آینده همچنان بهتر است؟ (یعنی مهندسی نرم افزار بهتر میشه یا هوش مصنوعی ؟) 

4. و اصلا هوش مصنوعی در چه برنامه هایی کاربرد داره ؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 

*خواهشا جدی با این بحث بر خورد کنید*  

*تقاضا از مدیران سایت: این بحث را حذف نفرمائید و با صحبت ها وتجاربتون در بهبود و کیفیت بحث کمک کنید! مرسی*

----------


## Mohandes2009

چرا کسی چیزی نمیگه؟ چرا اینقدر سایت برنامه نویس بی بخاره؟!! فک نمی کردم اینجور باشه :افسرده: متاسفم حتی برای مدیران سایت :متفکر:

----------


## omidd1315

ميدوني چيه منم سوال تو رو دارم
هميشه يه علامت سوالي روي سرم سنگيني مي كنه
راستي اگه بجايي رسيدي خبرم كن
منم به نوبه ي خودم اگه چيزي دسگيرم شد خبرت مي كنم.

----------


## saeed.5570

تا جایی کیه من اطلاع دارم با هوش مصنوعی به جز بازی و انتی ویروس میتونه بنا به سلیقه و نوع نیاز شما در خیلی جاهای دیگه کاربرد داشته باشه.یعنی باید تشخیص بدین که برنامه ای که مینویسین ایا به هوش مصنوعی نیاز داره یا نه.اگه خلاقیت به خرج بدین میتونین بارتونو ببندین.ولی در شرایط عادی کسی به برنامه نویسی هوش مصنوعی بها نمیده.به نظر من بهترین حالت اینه که شما بری مهندسی نرم افزار یا IT بخونی ولی در کنارش هوش مصنوعی هم مطالعه کنید
موفق باشید

----------


## moh_mov

سلام.
با saeed.5570 موافقم.
کلا بالاخص تو ایران کسی بهش بها نمیده.
هزینه داره و سود نداره....بازار کارش هم  کمتره.من IT رو ترجیح می دم.

----------


## tiia_kahkeshan

سلام
نظرتون در مورد محاسبات و الگوریتم چیه ؟
با نرم افزار مقایسه کنید ؟

----------


## mobina_22_24

سوال mohandes 2009 سوال منم هست .
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاعاتتو نو در اختیار منم بزارید مهندس.

----------


## paeeizan

براي هوش مصنوعي بايد خودكفا باشي .... يعني منتظر نباشي  تا كسي ببرتت سر كار .... يه جور تخصصه كه خودت بايد ازش پول در بياري
.
.
.
اما نرم افزار عمومي تره .... و بازار كارش  رو هست.

----------


## java88

> براي هوش مصنوعي بايد خودكفا باشي .... يعني منتظر نباشي تا كسي ببرتت سر كار .... يه جور تخصصه كه خودت بايد ازش پول در بياري
> .
> .
> .
> اما نرم افزار عمومي تره .... و بازار كارش رو هست.


دوستان به نظر من این ما جوانان هستیم که هوش مصنوعی یا شاخه های دیگه رو تو ایران باید رونق بدیم اگر کشور های دیگه تو این زمینه موفق ترند به خاطر تلاش ها و پشتکارشون هست.

پس شما دوست عزیز ببینید تو کدوم یک از اینها علاقه واستعداد دارین رو اون کار کنید.

----------


## manij_mhm

سلام.
با نظر java88 کاملا موافقم. چیزی که باعث پیشرفت می شه علاقه ست. اون رشته ایی رو انتخاب کنید که علاقه دارید.

----------


## ezgholipoor

سلام 
من جدیدا عضو شدم
من شنیدم اگه بخواهی تو ایران کار کونی نرم افزار بهتره
و اگر بخواهی ادامه تحصیل در خارج برا دکتری داشته باشی هوش

----------


## tazaree

سلام

خوب من فوق لیسانس هوش مصنوعی خوندم.
نظرات دوستان رو قبول دارم. در هوش باید خودت دست به کار بشی و نرم افزار هوشمند طراحی کنی.
اتفاقا با این وضعیت هدفمندی یارانه ها و مصوبات مجلس درخصوص تنظیم مصرف انرژی در نهادهای دولتی طی 5 سال آینده وضعیت بچه های هوش بهتر هم میشه. 

اساتیدی که هوش و نرم افزار به ما تدریس می کردند می گفتند که : هوش رشته آینده است و نرم افزار رشته امروز

بعضی ها هم رادیکال تر بودند و می گفتند که تاریخ مصرف نرم افزار تمام شده و دنیا داره پیش می ره به سمت هوش مصنوعی و نرم افزارهای هوشمند!

----------


## مهندس!

با سلام منم این سوال رو درمورد هوش داشتم و فکر میکنم بازار کارش خیلی خوب نیست یه مقدار دردسر داره

----------


## sonia_1368

با سلام ، خوب هدفتون رو از تحصیل نگفتید ؟ علوم کامپیوتر نظام مهندسی نداره و به غیر ا کسانی که تحصیلات دانشگاهی دارن برنامه نویس های خیلی خوبی هم در جامعه هستند که کارشون حرف نداره ، معمولا بعد از مقطع لیسانس دیگه هدف کارکردن توی پژوهشکده ها و موسسه های تحقیقاتیه و با توجه به وضعیت بودجه های تحقیقاتی رشته های فناوری اطلاعات آینده بهتری دارن (نظر کاملا شخصی)

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

> دنیا داره پیش می ره به سمت هوش مصنوعی و *نرم افزارهای* هوشمند!


سلام . ببینید ، شما میگید دنیا داره به سمت نرم افزار های هوشمند میره ، دوباره تکرار کنید *نرم افزار * هوشمند .  اونوقت چطور میشه *نرم افزارش* و برداریم و فقط هوشمند  باقی بمونه ؟

----------


## tazaree

> سلام . ببینید ، شما میگید دنیا داره به سمت نرم افزار های هوشمند میره ، دوباره تکرار کنید *نرم افزار * هوشمند .  اونوقت چطور میشه *نرم افزارش* و برداریم و فقط هوشمند  باقی بمونه ؟


کسی نگفته که نسل برنامه نویسان داره منقرض می شه :لبخند:  بحث اینه که هسته های نرم افزارهای آینده الگوریتم های هوش مصنوعی هست که دست مهندسین نرم افزار رو تو دست محققین هوش مصنوعی می گذاره.

----------

